# Newborn Child - Complex Dependent Visa 572



## xmarket88 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dear Friends,

My story will begin so -> recently a few weeks ago I received a student visa subclass 572 for me and a dependent visa for my wife. I applied for a student visa under subclass 572 and under a Romanian passport at Belgrad embassy.

My wife born my son after the application was sent and lodged, we did not have succed in a matter of time to announce the embassy about my stiuation, now i have already a student visa received.

The problem is that a friend of mine sent to embassy now some month a question that if a child is born during an application how should he get the visa, and the officials from Belgrad embassy answered that only after the main applicant receive his student visa, than he could apply for his newborn.

Recently, i sent email to Belgrad embassy, to student visa and student visa helpdesk immigration from Australia, i did not get an answer yet from the embassy and has been past almost 1 week, the student visa helpdesk answered me that they will get back to me after they will speak with their coleagues from Belgrad, and they promise me that it will be shortly, and they did not reply to me for days and not now.

Just help me with an advice,please, under my circumstances how should I add my newborn to my student visa 572 if my courses has not yet started, and what documents they do need?

Do you think that they will ask another financial documentation or they will folllow up the financial documents at my initial application when i lodged ?

Yours Sincerely,
Lucian T.

p.s.: I hope that someone of you , could help me 'cause many officials i inquiried and none answered me with a full and valuable correct answer.

I want to copy/paste this informations :

*"Declaring family members

All members of your family must be declared on your student visa application, whether or not they intend to travel to Australia at any time.

If you do not declare a member of your family in your application, then that person will not be eligible to come to Australia on your student visa.

Please note that if a person (including a new spouse or newborn child) becomes a member of your family only after you make your application, they may be eligible to apply for a visa as a member of your family, or to be included in your next student visa application."*

Also, on 157 formular it is stated that :

*"All members of your family unit must be declared on
your application form, whether or not they intend to travel
to Australia with you. A member who is not declared will
not be eligible for entry to Australia as a family unit member,
unless they were not your partner or child at the time you
lodged your application but have since become so."*

I did not succesfully announce the embassy in a manner of an appropriate time, because my baby was borned prematurely, and we needed to stay with him very much time in hospital, and it was very hard for us to think more about how or what should we do with the announcement of embassy. I explained my circumstances to the embassy and to the student help desk from AU!

But I do not know what documents should i provide ( birth certificate, passports, etc ?? ) and if its 100% that my baby will be eligible for adding to my existing student visa !

Thank you in advance and i am sorry that i do insist, but i do need your help, its a more and complex situation in my case and i do not know why embassy does not give me an answer i am waiting for almost 1 week !

Is there another option to add him to my visa? Could not Student Visa Help Desk just add my newborn, and send to them all documents needed ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You have obviously read up on some of the information yourself and yes, there is a requirement for all family members to be included on the application as you show in *bold.*
Obviously, you cannot include an unborn child as yet a family member and likely the meaning behind the second statement you have in *bold type* on marriage or a newborn
I personally, have not come across that before but then have not delved too deeply into student eligibility variations.
That you have found it would seem to indicate provision exists and as it is not likely a common occurrence, the response to your email does indicate the need for someone to have a look at the requirements.
For people with PR visas or travelling on one that has a flow to PR, a visa application is required for any child not included on an initial visa granted, and the same I imagine will apply with your child, though a slightly different scenario and all Immi regulations being legislated, the due procedure will need to be implemented.
Right now in Australia, many Immi prsonnel will be on annual leave or just be returning from some leave and many in the Brisbane area possibly restricted from getting to work because of flooding so you will need to be patient.
People at the embassy may not have come across this before and they themselves being of limited experience would probably rely on advice from people in Australia.
May I ask in what section of the Immi information did you find


> Please note that if a person (including a new spouse or newborn child) becomes a member of your family only after you make your application, they may be eligible to apply for a visa as a member of your family, or to be included in your next student visa application."


----------



## xmarket88 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello, thank for your reply.

Below I will post some informations, now some months ago a friend of mine in the same situation like me wanted to apply to for a student visa but he did not do it anymore so i will copy paste his enquiry to the Belgrad Embassy:

"Dear Mr Szekely,

You cannot include a child in the application before birth of the child. You can apply for a student dependant visa for your child after you have been granted the visa.

I hope that this is of assistance.

Kind regards,


Temporary Entry Section
Australian Embassy Belgrade"

This is about a child born when the application is already being processed.

Below you will find another answer from Student Visa immi about my problem, but their answer is not complete and does not offer me what do send to the embassy or what the process of adding to the visa should be:
Dear Lucian

Thank you for your enquiry.

This will not be a new application so you will not need to provide
additional financial documentation. Your baby will be added to the existing
visa.

I trust this information is of assistance to you.

Regards

Student Visa Helpdesk
"

When i send the email to the embassy they ask me the date of the birth and why i did not announce the embassy when the child was born, and i reply to the embassy exaplined them about my circumstaces and I attached the answer from the student help desk.


----------



## shiplu (Mar 28, 2013)

xmarket88 said:


> Hello, thank for your reply.
> 
> Below I will post some informations, now some months ago a friend of mine in the same situation like me wanted to apply to for a student visa but he did not do it anymore so i will copy paste his enquiry to the Belgrad Embassy:
> 
> ...


umm okay i think i m kinda late to wirte these but i am almost in a same situation right now as u were in.may i know did they added ur newborn baby into ur student visa without any financial documents or any condition?? and if anyone else knows about it please suggest. thnk u


----------

